# $7 bunks



## lovedr79 (Jun 13, 2012)

Replaced my bunks today, total cost $7. Two 2x4x8 salt treated and finally found a use for that remnent piece of carpet in the basement. Used my jack and atv winch (incase of jack slippage) to lift boat. One bunk is flipped over.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 13, 2012)

What's Salt treated?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 14, 2012)

The term that is used in my area for pressure treated lumber. Don't know where salt treated came from cause its actually copper chromium arsenate that is used.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 14, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> The term that is used in my area for pressure treated lumber. Don't know where salt treated came from cause its actually copper chromium arsenate that is used.



You are not suppose to use pressure treated lumber in a aluminum boat. It will cause pitting. Yours is covered but I would still be concerned about it leaching out through the carpet and reacting with the boat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2012)

You might want to redo your new bunks.


----------



## wihil (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep - you wouldn't think it'd be a big deal with the bunk boards, but it is - that carpet gets wet and it just leeches the chemicals out onto the hull. I can tell you first hand that it will make a mess of a boat's bottom. I'd swap out the pressure treated wood for a couple regular, spar treated 2x4's.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Boat is painted. Not too worried about as I have never seen any corrosion from using treated lumber.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> Boat is painted. Not too worried about as I have never seen any corrosion from using treated lumber.


-1 
The copper used to treat the wood is a dissimilar metal from the aluminum. There will be a galvanic reaction which will cause pitting in your aluminum hull. Paint will not save you.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 14, 2012)

My buddy has a painted V-hull that he used treated wood on. He had to take off a couple pieces to run some wire and found pitting everywhere that the treated wood was attached to the boat. The paint definitely didn't save him.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 14, 2012)

For the sake of the boat I called a buddy that's in the lumber industry, he said take it off! So I just got done making bunk set #2...... Luckily I did have untreated wood.


----------



## Silverad04 (Jun 23, 2012)

there shouldnt be a problem with using composite 2x4's should there. I would assume since its not metal there wouldn't be a issue?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2012)

Silverad04 said:


> there shouldnt be a problem with using composite 2x4's should there. I would assume since its not metal there wouldn't be a issue?


Composite wood is not as strong as real wood and tends to sag if not supported well.


----------



## Silverad04 (Jun 27, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Silverad04 said:
> 
> 
> > there shouldnt be a problem with using composite 2x4's should there. I would assume since its not metal there wouldn't be a issue?
> ...



Is there a better option than using plain ole untreated 2x4's? Maybe white oak?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2012)

Plain pine 2x4's will last a long time. If you can find yellow pine or cypress these are the best.


----------



## GrogHog (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't get rid of the treated stuff. Go to Lowes or Hdepot or your local FENCE comp. and get you a stick of the poly rail cover it slips over 2x4s or 2x6. split it down the middle and snap it over the top of your rails put a couple screws in them and your boat will slide like a snail. "NO MORE CARPET" it sucks up the MOLD " evil " There are some supply places out there that make them out of the same stuff as I use on the bottom of my airboats. Will last you for EVER Non treated wood and boats is junk because it WILL ROT.after you have done all that great work. If I use plywood I only use treated. Check out your pontoon boat dealers you will love what you see. Coast Guard certified stuff ONLY. NO electrolysis allowed there salt treated lumber and it is the only marine grade stuff allowed by EPA = Non toxic to marine life. =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm that's a good idea. My buddy is going to cut me some locust at his dads mill. I ended up putting the treated under the plain as one broke


----------



## GrogHog (Jun 27, 2012)

ALWAYS remember if you have metal and it makes contact with other metals or acid rain or polluted or unclean , or salt or bleach water/ moisture. You need to check your anodes and you should have one or more attached to your aluminum boat. There is one on the foot of your motor. Where ya say? Try where your transducer is connected AND you should always use the NON magnetic stainless steel fasteners. If you can pick it up with a Magnet it AIN'T the good stuff. When ya go in to buy stainless bring one with ya.
Grog Hog
I am trying to get my 25 posts so I can put a boat on classified. 
This is the info most boaters only wish they knew.
Ever seen a carb so fuzzy ya didn't know what it was and it dissolved in your hand ?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 27, 2012)

anodes are fine. i have two on my motor. and always use stainless. and yes i have seen a carb that was so corroded it didnt hold fuel.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 28, 2012)

:twisted: Bunk caps on pressure treated wood......


----------

